# 2018 Rogue SV Audio/Radio Issue



## TracyGroom (Dec 29, 2017)

A few weeks ago I bought a 2018 Rogue SV with the Premium Package, and even if I turn the radio/audio off before turning the engine off the radio/audio comes back on when I start the engine up again. It’s rather annoying since I don’t listen to it very often. I searched the owner’s manual and there’s no setting to remedy this. In fact, the manual implies that this should not occur. I asked the service manager and a salesperson where I purchased the car if there was possibly a short in the radio/audio or if it was wired incorrectly, and I was just brushed off with a “No, they’re all like that...” They did not seem interested in helping me. I’ve driven Nissans, and cars in general, for many years and have never had or heard of a radio that comes on automatically even when it was turned off prior to shutting the engine off. Has anyone else experience this issue? What’s my best strategy for dealing with Nissan to get this resolved? Thank you.


----------



## tckramer (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm having this exact same problem with my 2018 Rogue SV that I just bought last week. I agree it is annoying...and sometimes inappropriate. I went to a funeral on Saturday, and had to quickly turn the audio off again once I started the engine. I've been going through all of the manuals and searching online, but I can't seem to find anything helpful. I plan to stop by my dealership one day this week and see what they say about it.

Have you made any progress on this issue?


----------



## tckramer (Jan 15, 2018)

I just wanted to give a quick update. My dealership was basically clueless too, and just said that it’s something all of them do. No real help from them. 

However, I was able to find a workaround until a solution can be found. I’ve been changing my audio source to aux before turning off the engine. Since the audio system automatically starts playing the last source used, as long as there isn’t anything plugged into the aux jack, the car will start with no music playing. 

I hope this helps


----------



## FieryJellyfish (Jan 23, 2018)

*Radio On Default is WRONG!*

I'm frustrated by this as well. I know of no car that I've ever bought that automatically turns the radio on when you start the car.

I've also noticed you can't turn it off right away while the system boots up and the logo takes its spin. After it's done you can turn it off.

This REALLY should be fixed... if they can't make it stay the same as when the car was turned off (radio on, leave it on, radio off, leave it off), then it should just be off. Radio on by default was a poor decision.


----------



## bucfanjeff (Feb 5, 2018)

TracyGroom said:


> A few weeks ago I bought a 2018 Rogue SV with the Premium Package, and even if I turn the radio/audio off before turning the engine off the radio/audio comes back on when I start the engine up again. It’s rather annoying since I don’t listen to it very often. I searched the owner’s manual and there’s no setting to remedy this. In fact, the manual implies that this should not occur. I asked the service manager and a salesperson where I purchased the car if there was possibly a short in the radio/audio or if it was wired incorrectly, and I was just brushed off with a “No, they’re all like that...” They did not seem interested in helping me. I’ve driven Nissans, and cars in general, for many years and have never had or heard of a radio that comes on automatically even when it was turned off prior to shutting the engine off. Has anyone else experience this issue? What’s my best strategy for dealing with Nissan to get this resolved? Thank you.


I just bought a 2018 Nissan Rogue SV w/ Premium package a few days ago. I LOVE this car, but yes, my radio does the same thing. Is there a place we can formally post a complaint? Surely this is something they can fix with a software update.


----------



## rberteig (Feb 5, 2018)

I can confirm that my 2017 Rogue SV does not do this. The audio system restores to the same state it was in when I shut the car off and opened the driver's door. Specifically, if the audio was off then, it is still off when I turn the car back on. 

That is the behavior any reasonable person would expect. 

Dig deeply enough in the Nissan website and you will find the customer service contact form. Don't be put off by the fact that it seems to not be for technical support questions. Submit the complaint there. Someone will likely follow up within a business day or three.


----------



## davecoffin (Feb 19, 2018)

This happens to me too. Super annoying, especially that you cant turn it off right away until the nav completes booting up. I sit there and mash the off button. Dealership is no help, they make you feel dumb for even asking a question like that.


----------



## rarant (May 8, 2018)

Yes. There have been a lot of people reporting the same thing but Nissan doesn't seem to be looking into the problem to resolve it for its customers. So much for wonderful customer service. I am having the same issues and the dealership seems to be clueless on the matter which doesn't surprise me. I also have a knocking noise in the walls of my rogue and it has been at the dealership for 2 weeks and they seem to not be able to locate and fix the issue.


----------



## pamelasmallwood (Jun 19, 2018)

I too have a 2018 Nissan Rogue (AWD with Premium and Platinum packages) purchased 1/26/2018 from Fred Beans in Doylestown PA.
From the first day I noticed the exact same issue as described here in this forum. If I shut my audio off and shut off my car, if I turned it back on immediately the audio stayed off, if I kept my vehicle off for over 15 minutes and then turned it back on the NissanConnect logo appeared followed by the audio automatically turned on. This has been very annoying and has necessitated an extra step to shut the audio off.
I have yet to have this issue resolved. Really who would buy a car where the audio turned on automatically??? It would have been a complete nonstarter for me if only I’d known. I contacted the salesperson at the dealership in PA but they couldn’t help me unless I could bring my vehicle in ( I live in Florida so this would involve a 2 day trip). My local Nissan dealership in Venice FL said (after 3 trips in to their service department) that 2 vehicles in their sales department did the same thing so therefore it was a non issue. In fact they didn’t even document my visits (2 of which were scheduled appointments) or complaints. Nissan Consumer Affairs was insultingly obstructive and their Regional Manager kept repeating over and over like an automaton that my vehicle “met the manufaing standard for Florida”.Nissan One was not helpful either, nor was the Nissen factory I contacted although one person told me this shouldn’t be happening no one would go on record let alone intervene to help me solve this issue. I had requested a field engineer to look at my vehicle as one person at the factory suggested but my local dealership said they could not do this. I did find out the computer has a 2 stage shut down which helped explain why the vehicle needed to sit for at least 15 minutes before I could reproduce the audio issue. I am still working to resolve this issue...now almost 5 months later. I have driven to a dealership 2 1/2 hours away in the hopes that they can help me resolve this issue. If people only knew how unresponsive Nissan was in addressing problems people would not purchase their vehicles...and certainly I don’t know anyone who would purchase a vehicle where the radio automatically came on.
Any suggestions for resolving this would be appreciated


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

Same with my 2015 Rogue SL. My work around is to switch audio to AUX.


----------



## jmrod (Jul 7, 2018)

Is Nissan going to do anything about this issue? If they aren't, a class action lawsuit should be launched against them for selling cars with faulty equipment. When I buy something I should be getting exactly what I paid for. I have had a Maxima, Altima and now a Rogue. The reason I went this way is because Nissan are good autos and my dealership is great with service and being honest about what vehicles need done to them.


----------



## mimmagee (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi- searching thru threads & came across this one .. How about this issue .. 2017 Rogue SV .. Once the Blutooth is paired with my Phone after car is started .. the ONLY way to turn on my Radio is to CANCEL Voice recognition.. ? Would think that I get inot my Car - If I want the radio - all I should have to do is Push the Audio Knob - but no .. either I have to Pick up Voice Recognition , Cancel Voice Recognition & then hit knob to turn on Sound for Radio ( the channel shows up on the screen- there is just no sound ) .. OR I have to Pick up VR & SAY THE COMMAND


----------



## tckramer (Jan 15, 2018)

I just want to give another quick update. Nissan seems to have finally fixed the problem with the audio starting automatically. I was able to do a system update last week, and now the audio system remembers its state when the vehicle is turned off. So far everything working the way it should have all along. If the radio is on or off when I turn the Rogue off, it will be the same when I start it again. Finally...I don’t know why that was so hard for them to do. Also, just a tip for those who do the update, once it’s installed you’ll get a message telling you to turn off the vehicle and restart it to confirm the installation. It doesn’t work that fast. Once you turn off the vehicle, you’ll need to wait 10-15 minutes for everything to reset before you restart. Then you’ll get a message confirming that the installation was successful.


----------



## NissanGuy2018 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi; newbie member and Nissan owner here!

I haven't had the issue that the Original Poster described, but I have a question/issue that this might be the right thread to post on.

My family just bought the 2018 Rogue SV. Beautiful vehicle, wonderful sound system, but the HD Radio touch screen button is nowhere to be found. 

It's my understanding that the HD Radio chip (for over the air AM and FM) was standard across the NissanConnect systems for the Rogue. My car has the NissanConnect® featuring Apple CarPlayTM and Android AutoTM.

The owner has NOT signed up for Nissan Connect yet and I downloaded and installed an update about 2 weeks ago. Am I missing something that "unlocks" the HD feature or gets it to appear?


----------



## rino1965 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi, How did you do the update? Thank you


----------



## NITA2018 (Dec 6, 2018)

*radio issue*

I just brought a new 2018 rogue . I also had the radio issue . I ave since then updated. the manual says you cant use your phone to hotspot but thats what i did. go into connections and connect and do the software update . once thats completed it fixed the radio issue


----------



## NissanGuy2018 (Nov 19, 2018)

To update the system, I connected the car's Wi-Fi to my home router since the signal was strong enough, and ran the update.

It did nothing.

Defective radio? Wrong radio for that car?


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

I bought a new 2018 Nissan Rogue SL a few weeks ago and after reading about this,I just went out to the garage and started it up.I had the audio set for usb and it came on automatically after a few moments.I then pressed the power button off and the screen showed "audio off"..I turned off the vehicle and waited a few minutes for everything to shut down.I started it up again and the screen continued to show "audio off"..Guess mine works as it should.....so far....


----------



## lei1313 (Jan 8, 2019)

*2018 Rogue SV HD Radio*



NissanGuy2018 said:


> Hi; newbie member and Nissan owner here!
> 
> I haven't had the issue that the Original Poster described, but I have a question/issue that this might be the right thread to post on.
> 
> ...


Hi. I have the same issue with Nissan Rouge 2018. Opened case#34071230 with Nissan Consumer Affaires. They called back and said car does not have HD Radio even package specs clear that Nissan Connect with Apple play and Android play must have it. Nobody care. They said I can go to court or do what ever I want. Nice service….


----------

